# Plumbing - A good career?



## rego (Jul 14, 2016)

Helle, just landed Melbourne here 15 days back as a PR holder. I am a Mechanical Engineer  (yeah, I know nobody is gonna hire an engineer with this current market)

But Guys, Is plumbing a good career? I am planning to join Pre Apprenticeship career in Plumbing next week. Just wanted to know your feedback.


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

The first question is do you have a visa?

But the job market is SA is poor generally with fairly high unemployment and likely to get worse as some of its largest employers are closing


----------



## rego (Jul 14, 2016)

Verystormy said:


> The first question is do you have a visa?
> 
> But the job market is SA is poor generally with fairly high unemployment and likely to get worse as some of its largest employers are closing


I am a Permanent Resident which means that I have full work rights and government support except for voting rights. Ford, Toyota and many more companies are closing. They have asked employees to look for other jobs. I know few mech Engineers whom I met, are currently enrolled in Aged care Service or UBER Drivers as their experience is invlalid now. However, the earning is same. By the way how is plumbing as a career? I am interested in knowing the career. Can you suggest if apprentice plumber is an good idea.


----------

